# Male kitten mounting his sister!



## Prakem (Jul 14, 2017)

We have two kittens from different litters that are both around the same age of 12-13 weeks.
We got the male first and about a week later we got the female. They got along fine at first but now the male mounts his sister and bites her neck! He's smaller than she is so he isn't able to do anything but it continuously stresses her out, she can't do anything with him around.
We can't keep them separated at the moment other than the use of a dog cage that we have because we have a very open plan house and the bathroom is used by Grandad all night and he isn't fast enough to stop kittens from running out.
Please help!!

Fur babies in question:


http://imgur.com/wfw28


----------



## Babyshoes (Jul 1, 2016)

They are a little young for many vets to want to neuter, but if either is over 1kg and you absolutely can't keep them separated, the vet should be able to operate, or refer you to one who will.

Ideally you'll want to get both done, but right now if you have to choose one, I understand that castrating the male is a quicker & less invasive surgery (as long as the testes have descended) so less risky than the female when young. You will still need to keep the female indoors until she is spayed, of course. It's a discussion to have with the vet though. 

Please get them to the vet as soon as humanly possible - you may think the boy was unable to cover the girl due to his size, but you have no idea if he managed during the night... She may already be pregnant! If you can't get to the vet today, you *must* keep them separated somehow until you can go, even if it means they take turns in the dog crate for a day or two.


----------



## Prakem (Jul 14, 2017)

Babyshoes said:


> They are a little young for many vets to want to neuter, but if either is over 1kg and you absolutely can't keep them separated, the vet should be able to operate, or refer you to one who will.
> 
> Ideally you'll want to get both done, but right now if you have to choose one, I understand that castrating the male is a quicker & less invasive surgery (as long as the testes have descended) so less risky than the female when young. You will still need to keep the female indoors until she is spayed, of course. It's a discussion to have with the vet though.
> 
> Please get them to the vet as soon as humanly possible - you may think the boy was unable to cover the girl due to his size, but you have no idea if he managed during the night... She may already be pregnant! If you can't get to the vet today, you *must* keep them separated somehow until you can go, even if it means they take turns in the dog crate for a day or two.


Thank you, unfortunately he is not over 1kg yet, (very close). 
If he were to get neutered I know it would stop her pregnancy but would it stop him bothering her so often? I'll ring the vet today, anyway. 
Thank you


----------



## Babyshoes (Jul 1, 2016)

Prakem said:


> Thank you, unfortunately he is not over 1kg yet, (very close).
> If he were to get neutered I know it would stop her pregnancy but would it stop him bothering her so often? I'll ring the vet today, anyway.
> Thank you


Yes, if the male is castrated it should make him stop mounting her so often if he's doing it because he's reached sexual maturity, though it may unfortunately have become a habit or a learned behavior which you may have to train him out of once the danger of making your girl pregnant has passed - discuss it with your vet though.

Is the girl over 1kg? The vet may agree to spay her first if she is - your boy may keep bothering her but at least there will be no danger of her getting pregnant before you can sort the boy out.

Oh, and I forgot to mention that kitten pictures are mandatory around here!


----------



## Prakem (Jul 14, 2017)

Babyshoes said:


> Yes, if the male is castrated it should make him stop mounting her so often if he's doing it because he's reached sexual maturity, though it may unfortunately have become a habit or a learned behavior which you may have to train him out of once the danger of making your girl pregnant has passed - discuss it with your vet though.
> 
> Is the girl over 1kg? The vet may agree to spay her first if she is - your boy may keep bothering her but at least there will be no danger of her getting pregnant before you can sort the boy out.
> 
> Oh, and I forgot to mention that kitten pictures are mandatory around here!


Luckily the vet is just around the corner so I can pop in and have him looked at - if he's a no go then I can bring her in! 
Sorry! I'll edit the main post and add photos!


----------



## Babyshoes (Jul 1, 2016)

No need to edit the first post, just add some below, or if you're really proud feel free to start a new thread! We do love kitten pics...


----------



## Prakem (Jul 14, 2017)

Babyshoes said:


> No need to edit the first post, just add some below, or if you're really proud feel free to start a new thread! We do love kitten pics...


Oh well I added a quick link to imgur at the end of the post, (having trouble uploading any other way on mobile)!


----------



## Babyshoes (Jul 1, 2016)

Aww, bless 'em, they look adorable! 

Let us know how you get on at the vet, hope they can neuter one of them or at least come up with a different solution for you!


----------



## Prakem (Jul 14, 2017)

Babyshoes said:


> Aww, bless 'em, they look adorable!
> 
> Let us know how you get on at the vet, hope they can neuter one of them or at least come up with a different solution for you!


Haha thank you. I love them both dearly, I'm just surprised by this sudden behaviour! 
Thanks so much for your advice!


----------



## buffie (May 31, 2010)

Agree with having them neutered as soon as your vet will do it but would advise if that if they are not done together that the female needs to be neutered as soon after the male as possible as he will still be fertile for a few weeks after neutering.
If your own vet cant/wont neuter them early phone around as there are a lot of vets out there that do this on a regular basis.
If you are in the UK this link may be of help.................
http://www.cats.org.uk/what-we-do/neutering/enr/menu-early-neutering


----------

